# ESAPBTC & Puget Sound Dock Dogs Fun Show Event



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

For anyone interested ESAPBTC and Puget Sound Dock Dogs Club with be hosting a fun show event within the next several months bully breed only. We do not have an exact date yet, we are working out the details. Location will be in Puyallup, WA.

I am very excited about having a fun show and dock diving, this is a very exciting sport for our breed and they love it. Dock diving events are generally held at State fairs and well advertised this is the best PR we have for our breed to show the public how great APBT's are.

The rules for dock diving are basically the same as ADBA rules, buckle collars, 4 foot leashes, keep a good distance between dogs. The practice pool that will be provided has a walled off dock, so the only place you dog can go is in the water. If your dog has serious toy drive they will be so focused on the toy they will chase it anywhere.

To get your dog started, teach them to swim with confidence using toys for play drive. I recommend going to a local lake where it is shallow, use a life vest if you feel more comfortable and a 15 foot lunge line. Throw your toy in the lake and get your dog to swim after it, make it fun. Then find a dock they can jump off of and keep going from there. Dock diving clubs are located every where in this country, this sport is really taking off..


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

sounds like tons of fun. keep me posted.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oooh that's cool. Now I'm not moving maybe I could go. I'll have to see. Do the dogs have to be a certain age or are puppies allowed to compete?


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Puppies 6 months and old are allowed to compete. Come join the fun, start practicing now on the swimming. It would help if our weather would start cooperating LOL.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmm if Aimees going maybe I should go so I can stare at her and make her nervous muhahahahaha!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's so awesome. We just signed up for dock diving classes at the lake


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

You will love it and your dogs will too


----------

